# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Shared Dreaming - How to find other people when lucid!

## Man of Shred

*The Essence technique*

The main way to find real people when you are lucid involves changing dreams at will. Different people have different methods for this. Naiya uses a TARDIS, Raven Knight opens portals with music, and I voice my intent to change dreams.

 I once found a white Owl while Lucid. I had a feeling it had to do with someone i knew. I voiced my intent to follow it and It led me to one of the most vivid lucid dreams I have ever had.

 If both people are intending to dream together they might wind up in the same dream spontaneously!

 Once you are lucid: Use your feeling of the person. Everyone in dreaming has a unique energy signature you can recognise them by. It is a subtle feeling of simply knowing THAT person IS that PERSON, no matter how they may appear to you.

 Once you have this feeling of the person. Focus that feeling to change dreams and the dream you wind up in will be that persons.

 ex from me and Raven knight.

 My dream: Dream 4: I was playing a Sonic the Hedgehog video game. And i discovered a glitch. I thought it was cool so i ran out of the house and found Mark75 to tell him about it.

for some reason I got mark to follow me to show him the glitch. But when we arrived Raven Knight had taken his place. She followed me into my house and we were talking a little bit. Her face was hidden behind some sort of white hood. she stopped me and said that i should look at her. She pulled the hood away and revealed her face. I was staring at a child like face that seemed young. but all her hair was white or grey. It was kind of strange. She asked what i had thought... I just said it was nice to finally get to see her.


Her dream: 
I focused on using Through the Never to open a portal to find R. A portal opened. Nomad and I went through the portal. On the other side we were in a neighborhood. We were just outside a house. There was a man there. He went over to Nomad. He told Nomad that there was something he needed to show him. I wondered if that was R and he was already lucid. Nomad and I both followed R into the house. He went over to his computer, which was doing something strange. R turned towards me now and looked a bit surprised.

"Raven?" he asked, "I thought you were Mark."

"Who?" I asked. Had he thought Nomad was someone named Mark? Apparently he recognized me, though.

"Can I see your face?" R asked. I realized I was dressed as an Assassin from Assassin's Creed. I pulled my hood away from my face so he could see it more clearly. He stared at me for a bit. I asked him what he saw. I wondered if he saw me the way I picture myself or if he had a different image. He stared a bit more and then disappeared. I pulled a Homer "D'Oh!" at the fact he had disappeared. I turned towards Nomad. He was also gone. I pulled a double Homer. ("D'Oh, D'Oh!") Now I felt like I was about to wake up. I barely got off my triple Homer ("D'Oh, D'Oh, D'Oh!") before I woke up.

 You can also use a variation on the meeting place. Once you are lucid. Change dreams and go to the meeting place.
*
 Another VERY Important thing: Guides!*

 Extra dimensional Entities, spirits of the deceased, Totem animals, and Higher (lighter) Density beings... Some are good, some are Evil. So pick your guides wisely. Some have been with your entire life and are simply waiting for you to acknowledge that they are there. Some you can find using the Above Essence technique. getting a few of them is handy, each one has something unique to offer. They serve as a voice in dreams and also a voice in your thoughts in waking life.

 Sometimes All i need to do before bed is to pick a person or a subject to dream about. I do this by briefly thinking it, or writing it down. Then the next night or in a few days I WILL have a dream about that person or subject which I selected. often when this happens, in my dream, my guide will be right beside me. This works lucid or not!

----------


## Kraftwerk

Thank you mosh. Very helpfull guide, I can't wait to try some of this stuff!

----------


## Man of Shred

good luck in this kraftwerk.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome guide. Thanks for the thought and effort you put into writing this.

----------


## Corello

Equally.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks guys!

----------


## juroara

Wee thanks! I can't wait!  ::D:  Theres a number of DV people I'd love to meet! But I'm gonna start with members who I have a stronger 'feel' for who they are! Hopefully I'll see all of you sooner than we think  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Hopefully I'll see you too juroara!  :smiley:

----------


## Phantasos

Dreams described in the first post does not seem to be «shared».

----------


## Man of Shred

> Dreams described in the first post does not seem to be «shared».




 Well since your the expert please post your shared dreams.

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

I'll start tonight!

----------


## Man of Shred

Let me know how it goes Lucid guy!

----------


## johoiada

wait so can i contact people in ther dream and actualy have the same dream as them for example if i go lucid and decide that want to drop in on some one during thier dream would they actualy remember thier adventures with me or is it only my dream?

----------


## redisreddish

Thank you! This is helpful. Me and some friends were actually thinking about trying to all have a shared dream together. I'll use this, and tell them about it!  ::D:

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

> Let me know how it goes Lucid guy!



I failed.   :Sad:

----------


## Man of Shred

It's harder than it sounds lucid guy.


 Cool Red isreddish! Don't be afraid to come me a dream visit every now and again.

Joh- Yes sometimes the other person remembers the same dream you've had. Look up Waking nomads Shared Dreaming journal.

----------


## johoiada

so how would i go about contacting the person? becuase last night i had a lucid and i found my brother whom i had planned to contact. so upon finding him i told him that it was a dream and that he was dreaming and he said that he knew he was dreaming so i told him that he could do anything he wanted and i ran and jumped down the hill attempting to fly i glided for about 15 yards then floated to the ground on my stomach. then he said "that was more gliding than flying"

so did i do that right or do we both have to plan on a meeting place and meet eachother there?

----------


## Man of Shred

> so how would i go about contacting the person?



 That's what I wrote this tutorial for. Or, if you mean how to contact them in waking life? There are tons of dreamers here. Some are into the shared dreaming. PM a few people that talk about it here and set something up, Especially if you really like their dreams.








> becuase last night i had a lucid and i found my brother whom i had planned to contact. so upon finding him i told him that it was a dream and that he was dreaming and he said that he knew he was dreaming so i told him that he could do anything he wanted and i ran and jumped down the hill attempting to fly i glided for about 15 yards then floated to the ground on my stomach. then he said "that was more gliding than flying"[/quote
> 
> so did i do that right or do we both have to plan on a meeting place and meet eachother there?



 Was his behavior consistent with how you know him to act? Sounds like you met him in a dream! My whole family shares dreams with me but they aren't aware of it... But I AM!

 A meeting place helps. Waking Nomad and Raven Knight, Two DVers that really brought forth the concept of shared dreaming on this forum, and it's potential, Use a meeting place most often the moon! If you set up Shared dreaming with someone. Pick a meeting place, a beach, your house, or you could use your imagination.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I have a question, Would it be possible to visit someone in their dream? Not make them lucid, but instead just talk to them on a deeper level?

----------


## The Silver Bullet

Thanks for posting that tutorial man, I'll have to show my friend this.

So is it necessary to look and review someones DJ before you attempt sharing dreams or is that just optional to see if their dreams interest you? I was wondering because I was debating whether or not if I should start posting my DJ on DV soon.

----------


## Man of Shred

before... during after.. Having a DJ is important with you and the other person. It's always good to compare notes. Reading their DJ is oprion before hand... but it helps develop a feel for that person. Sometimes they match Up closely sometimes they don't as much except for key events. I'll give an example of a shared dream I had with someone.


*Stuck up BEOTCH!*

I'm a teenager walking into a teen singles event. It's like a bar but it's just for teens. I spot the asian girl with glasses that i saw in the corridor dream but she is older. I walk up to her and start talking to her. she says "Not now... go talk to that girl over there."

Sitting by herself is a blond girl with brown eyes. She's the same girl i had a dream about a week ago. In that dream she told me she was going downtown to meet a new friend who was recently pregnant. they were supposed to support each other. But in this current dream i forget all this. I join her. We both say some things i can't recollect. she then says "I like fast men and sorry buddy, you're not it." I say something which i forget. She then says "When i saw you come in I noticed you were looking aroudn the room looking for people to talk to."

I think _Is she fucking serious? she's giving me shit for going to a singles event to go find someone to talk to? isn't that how most relationships and friendships start?_

I leave the table flustered. The Asian girl walks up to me and says "wow, she never gave you a chance..." The blond girl then goes and sits with a group of guys. I spot nomad off to the side. I don't know it's him but he looks like a teenager also. I approach the group. "Listen up guys!" I say. "Is it a crime to talk to people here?" they all shake their heads except the blond girl. "I mean, why does anyone go to a place like this?, or a writers club or an AA meeting for that matter."* By now I notice I am leaning into the blond girl staring directly at her eyes. I notice I am making her uncomfortable* so I back up a few steps and put my hands up in the air as if to say that I'm give her space. I straighten myself out and continue. "They go to these places to talk to people!"

Nomad thinks for a moment and says "Holy shit man! That's so true!"

 Excerpt from the other person's journal:


Just so happens there's a toilet outside the door. I plop down on it and try to do my business but a tall, skinny guy strolls up. He wears one of those little hats like the riddler. It even has a question mark on it. He asks me where the heroes are. I pretend I don't know what he's talking about. *He leans right down in to my face and stares into my eyes. His eyes are maddeningly familiar but I can't place who he is. He stands up and leaves.* He sends his henchwoman to finish me off. She's a rocker chick with a huge electric guitar. She's supposed to use it's vibrations to make my brain explode (I remember that from articles I read in the past) but when she strums the guitar it sends vibrations up through the toilet bowl. Instead of killing me the vibrations feel good. They're almost orgasmic. She plays harder, trying to kill me. It only makes the vibrations feel better. She eventually gets frustrated and leaves.

***

 Kraftwerk: oh yes. Nomad and raven do it to me all the time.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Ah, Excellent. There are a couple people I'd like to speak with, and hear them respond freely unlike They would in the waking life. I shall post my results here!

----------


## The Silver Bullet

That was an interesting read Man of Shred. I take it that the more you practice sharing dreams with someone then the more your dreams will match up?

I guess I need to start putting my DJ entries online soon then, although a lot of my dreams are really weird.

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah man. They become increasingly synchronous with time. Setting up the intent for it takes time.

----------


## Man of Shred

*bump* oops  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkster17

sounds awesome Mosh, id love to try but first i probably need 2 get better at lucid dreaming lol  ::D:

----------


## Goatboy

Great read, thanks! Firstly whats this, Above Essence technique? And do you think, or is it in your experience, possible to make someone lucid?

----------


## Man of Shred

it usually never works when someone else tells you to become lucid. learn to become lucid on your own.

----------


## XeL

Good read. Thanks MoSh!

----------


## BigFan

Nice tutorial and thanks for the bump, otherwise, I wouldn't have seen it. Personally, I would love to dream share with you guys, since, you seem to be the most experienced with it and would make it easier to focus on LDing throughout the day and night  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

I know there are some frequent LDers on this forum. I hope to see some people actually try this method. It did work once for some people at MM.

----------


## Luni

I'm going to try this with my friend. We had a shared dream earlier last week (except neither of us were lucid), but she woke up and said, "Wow..I had a weird dream last night," and I laughed and said "Hey me too,"

I started describing the place and what was happening and her eyes got big and said that's exactly what happened...and described the rest of my dream for me. There were a few differences however, but I think it may be how our perception was...

----------


## Man of Shred

> I'm going to try this with my friend. We had a shared dream earlier last week (except neither of us were lucid), but she woke up and said, "Wow..I had a weird dream last night," and I laughed and said "Hey me too,"
> 
> I started describing the place and what was happening and her eyes got big and said that's exactly what happened...and described the rest of my dream for me. There were a few differences however, but I think it may be how our perception was...



It's like that in waking life too. You can have several people describe the same car accident, but every person will give their version of the story with different details.

----------


## Luni

Yeah, that makes a lot of sense. It does make me wonder though how the places in our dream world relate to waking life... if two people can be in the same dream, then that suggests there really is a location out there...but on another plane? Or how much does our imagination play in the role of creating the area? Hmm..

----------


## youngjedi

i am very interested in the dream sharing technique!  i ran into this site called the lucid crossroads which use the same method of making a scenario where dreamers can meet. they describe this place called "the crossroads" in which they explain this room or place very clearly. in this room there is a guestbook where dreamers can leave messages for each other or just simply put their name down showing they were there. some say they are able to go there, write something down in the guestbook, and then a different person can go to the same place and read the message, dreaming from a totally different location. then talking about the message together in waking life. i thought it was BS when i read the site at first, but the more i read about shared dreaming i am getting very interested in it. if you are able to give me some tips i would greatly appreciate it!

----------


## Sam1r

Thanks for the post...
Funny how everytime I read your tutorials or threads I seem to be re-inspired to try shared dreaming...
Unfortunately,i missed the class...I'll try this technique next time I'm lucid...
By the way,what technique of Lucid Dreaming do you use?
Thanks,
Sam

----------


## Serenity

> i am very interested in the dream sharing technique!  i ran into this site called the lucid crossroads which use the same method of making a scenario where dreamers can meet. they describe this place called "the crossroads" in which they explain this room or place very clearly. in this room there is a guestbook where dreamers can leave messages for each other or just simply put their name down showing they were there. some say they are able to go there, write something down in the guestbook, and then a different person can go to the same place and read the message, dreaming from a totally different location. then talking about the message together in waking life. i thought it was BS when i read the site at first, but the more i read about shared dreaming i am getting very interested in it. if you are able to give me some tips i would greatly appreciate it!



Not trying to be flippant here, but MoSh's first post had a whole whack of tips...





> *The Essence technique*
> 
> The main way to find real people when you are lucid involves changing dreams at will. Different people have different methods for this. Naiya uses a TARDIS, Raven Knight opens portals with music, and I voice my intent to change dreams.
> 
>  I once found a white Owl while Lucid. I had a feeling it had to do with someone i knew. I voiced my intent to follow it and It led me to one of the most vivid lucid dreams I have ever had.
> 
>  If both people are intending to dream together they might wind up in the same dream spontaneously!
> 
>  Once you are lucid: Use your feeling of the person. Everyone in dreaming has a unique energy signature you can recognise them by. It is a subtle feeling of simply knowing THAT person IS that PERSON, no matter how they may appear to you.
> ...

----------


## jmlxkimchi

could this mean that if I wanted my crush to have a dream about me it's possible? o_o or does both effort is needed

----------


## nqwDE

*cough*RAPE*cough*

----------


## Man of Shred

> *cough*RAPE*cough*



agreed. I advise having her permission to do that in a dream.

----------


## saltyseedog

You should go in her dream and ask her if she likes you. People are much more open to express themselves in dreams normally.

----------


## Exceptions

Weird.. I've a dream with my crush before, a few actually where we did "stuff". lol. I never told her though, but could it really be possible that it was her and not a fake?

----------


## Man of Shred

It could be possible... too bad she's not your actual GF so that you could discuss it with her.

----------


## kenietz

Yep, that's the way. The feeling for the other person is leading us to the other person. I had several of these dreams but i had only one of them confirmed. Unfortunately i cant share here cos they are very personal  :smiley:  The other problem is that some people have very bad recall so no confirmation possible at all. But hey the important thing is that it works! Niiice  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Yep, that's the way. The feeling for the other person is leading us to the other person. I had several of these dreams but i had only one of them confirmed. Unfortunately i cant share here cos they are very personal  The other problem is that some people have very bad recall so no confirmation possible at all. But hey the important thing is that it works! Niiice



 that's awesome that you had one confirmed.

----------


## Pokerface

Glad to see someone posted an actual confirmation of this method.  I'll try one of my friends.  Then I'll freak him out when I know the dream he had.  Or I'll try Kim Jong II.  I would have done it to Osama Bin Ladin, but he died before I had the chance.

----------


## PsychoPirate

Woah u guys share dreams n stuff and i still cant get lucid o.o !!

----------


## eyMz19

This is pretty cool man. Thanks!

----------


## BobbyLance

Cool, I think we can consider this as "Multiplayer Mode"

----------


## Marm

Despite my skeptism, this is a very well written and comprehensive guide. Nice  :smiley:

----------


## CallmeSkarr

when you "voice your intent" are you just speaking what you want to be said?

----------


## acillis

shred, so are you saying, just your feelings of the person and your intent is enough?

----------


## lucidsoma

You guys seem like a knowledgeable and experienced bunch. So hopefully you can give me some ideas of what this is: 

I grew up in a haunted farmhouse in Canada, people saw ghosts all the time there. When I was 14, I saw a ghost for the first time. There was a blueish glow in the room like if I was wearing blue tinted glasses. Anyway he looked at me and I felt like I 'knew' him, and we could communicate our emotions as opposed to telepathy. I'm sure this person was NOT connected to the house, he was wearing modern clothes and I got the sense he was African-American, and I knew the history of the house somewhat. 

Anyway I can't remember if it started before this or after but I've been having dreams about this guy for almost 15 years now (just turned 29). When I was 16 I kept dreaming about going to the south, like Mississippi, and I ended up moving to New Orleans for 3 years. This is how much these dreams are affecting my life! Felt like he was down there somewhere and strangely I felt very 'at home' in the south. I thought he was a ghost at first but now I think this guy is alive somewhere and knows how to astral travel, or psychic or something. Anyway I feel a connection with him even stronger than with my family (and I'm very close with my family). Theres many reasons I think he's alive, like sometimes I just see his life in my dreams, or once we said we loved each other, and I asked him if we can meet in the afterlife; he looked sad and said 'I don't know..I don't know where I'm going after I die'. 

About 80% of the time I go lucid I search for him (even when I'm not lucid). But I feel like there's a 'block' like someone will be holding me down so I can't go see him. In dreams he acts like we're breaking rules by seeing each other in dreams, not sure why? Been to psychics nobody can pick up on this, and was hypnotised to stop these dreams but it only worked for 4 months and they started again. Possibly going mad! Thoughts?

----------


## EbbTide000

Dear lucidsoma

Nick Newport made the free Lucidology 101 then the $35 Lucidology 102.

His Lucidology 103 talks about using the Lucid dreaming skills, (from 101 and 102) to find your Oversoul and contact the other incarnations your oversoul has on the Earth NOW and since timeisnotlinia he encourages Lucid Dreamers to get to know all your Oversouls incarnation through all time on Earth.

Sounds like you found one of your Oversouls incarnations who is alive NOW. It is said that the connection between these incarnations is closer than family and friends because all those incarnations are like extensions of that Oversoul who is learning so much through, say, you and the ghost-like friend you met when you were 16.

Just my thoughts, lucidsoma.





> You guys seem like a knowledgeable and experienced bunch. So hopefully you can give me some ideas of what this is: 
> 
> I grew up in a haunted farmhouse in Canada, people saw ghosts all the time there. When I was 14, I saw a ghost for the first time. There was a blueish glow in the room like if I was wearing blue tinted glasses. Anyway he looked at me and I felt like I 'knew' him, and we could communicate our emotions as opposed to telepathy. I'm sure this person was NOT connected to the house, he was wearing modern clothes and I got the sense he was African-American, and I knew the history of the house somewhat. 
> 
> Anyway I can't remember if it started before this or after but I've been having dreams about this guy for almost 15 years now (just turned 29). When I was 16 I kept dreaming about going to the south, like Mississippi, and I ended up moving to New Orleans for 3 years. This is how much these dreams are affecting my life! Felt like he was down there somewhere and strangely I felt very 'at home' in the south. I thought he was a ghost at first but now I think this guy is alive somewhere and knows how to astral travel, or psychic or something. Anyway I feel a connection with him even stronger than with my family (and I'm very close with my family). Theres many reasons I think he's alive, like sometimes I just see his life in my dreams, or once we said we loved each other, and I asked him if we can meet in the afterlife; he looked sad and said 'I don't know..I don't know where I'm going after I die'. 
> 
> About 80% of the time I go lucid I search for him (even when I'm not lucid). But I feel like there's a 'block' like someone will be holding me down so I can't go see him. In dreams he acts like we're breaking rules by seeing each other in dreams, not sure why? Been to psychics nobody can pick up on this, and was hypnotised to stop these dreams but it only worked for 4 months and they started again. Possibly going mad! Thoughts?



Does any one know where Nick Newpor is? I haven't heard from him in over a year.

----------


## lucidsoma

> Dear lucidsoma
> 
> Nick Newport made the free Lucidology 101 then the $35 Lucidology 102.
> 
> His Lucidology 103 talks about using the Lucid dreaming skills, (from 101 and 102) to find your Oversoul and contact the other incarnations your oversoul has on the Earth NOW and since timeisnotlinia he encourages Lucid Dreamers to get to know all your Oversouls incarnation through all time on Earth.
> 
> Sounds like you found one of your Oversouls incarnations who is alive NOW. It is said that the connection between these incarnations is closer than family and friends because all those incarnations are like extensions of that Oversoul who is learning so much through, say, you and the ghost-like friend you met when you were 16.
> 
> Just my thoughts, lucidsoma.
> ...



Does that mean..he's me?? Like he's my soul incarnated into another body at the same time? Maybe that's why we'd be 'breaking the rules' if we met?

----------


## EbbTide000

Lucidsoma and Hatefringo

Here is a link to the first thread I opened here on Dreamviews. Look at post number 5 because it is about Oversouls.

http://www.dreamviews.com/f20/i-am-h...anx-you-93923/

----------


## EbbTide000

I found more on the Oversoul. Two of my posts on another site, (IASD)

Saturday 19/July/2010

 I had a similar "dream" to the one where you walked in on yourself O.

In his Lucidology 103 Nick "tries" to describe "Cosmic Jellyfish".*

To me, this is spectacularly advanced OBE/LD stuff ("Cosmic Jellyfish")*

I sometimes think that I am the only one who has a copy of the first 2 downloads of Nick Lucidology 103. I can't get anyone on Saltcube to talk to me about "Cosmic Jellyfish".*

I think what you just described about walking in on yourself is cosmic Jellyfish obe. 

2nd post by me a little later on the thread called Lucid Dreams verses Out of Body experiances

 The builder of Saltcube, Nicholas Newport (aka Matthew Jones) in Lucidology 103 said something like this (but my memory is not very reliable so please don't quote me):*

There are structures that resemble huge Jellyfish far above.*

I, me, Debra Jane am at the end of one of "my" jellyfish's tendrils. But "my" Jellyfish may have more than one tendril coming down from it's body (oversoul), to this planet, the Earth.*

He says a lot more than that.*

In an assignment he asks that the next time I see something resembling what he (and other intrepid "dreamers") described ... well ... he gave an assignment.*

Weeks later I had a very unusual dream. I don't know if I posted it on Saltcube. I had forgotten about Nick's assignment.*

Anyway*

I was me (female) but in a younger, prettier, more flexible and far more comfortable body than ... this one ...*

I seem to remember checking-in to a nice posh hotel, getting into bed and falling asleep.*

Next*

I was being woken by a man, (big handsome, polite, with a beard). I was in his hotel room and in his bed.*

I told him that I was given the room.*

Next*

The nice hotel manager was there apologizing to both of us and saying that he will take me to another room so I could sleep.*

I went over to a mirror with a tooth brush. It was my face in the mirror. I touched the bristles of the tooth brush to my upper-lip a few times and my face changed to that of the "big, handsome, polite, bearded man".*

Then the 3 of us left in search of a room for me.*

We walked into the bar of a nice Casino. I felt safe because I was a tall strong bearded man and I belonged here, I was at home here. End of dream.*

Well*

I think I completed Nick's assignment.*

I think I went to my "Oversoul" (Jellyfish) and met another of the "Oversoul's" present, incarnations, from this planet.*

I tell you, Nicholas Newport's Lucidology 103 is really something.*

Sorry, but*

SPRUIK, SPRUIK, SPRUIK.

End of post on the IASD Discussion Board from July 2010

----------


## lucidsoma

Sorry I find your posts quite hard to follow, and still have no clue what an 'oversoul' is??





> I found more on the Oversoul. Two of my posts on another site, (IASD)
> 
> Saturday 19/July/2010
> 
>  I had a similar "dream" to the one where you walked in on yourself O.
> 
> In his Lucidology 103 Nick "tries" to describe "Cosmic Jellyfish".*
> 
> To me, this is spectacularly advanced OBE/LD stuff ("Cosmic Jellyfish")*
> ...

----------


## Mydera

> Sorry I find your posts quite hard to follow, and still have no clue what an 'oversoul' is??



I'm not sure if I'm on the same page or not, but the oversoul sounds a lot like the theory that one soul can reincarnate in the same time period multiple times. Like, two (or more) people can actually share the same soul. The whole jelly fish analogy was great! It's pretty much saying that your soul is out there on whatever plane or in what ever dimensions souls are rooted in, but instead of it only having a direct thread (tentacle!) to you, it also has a thread or tentacle to someone else, or even multiple people. And the "oversoul" would be the body of the jelly fish, right? It was hard for me to understand when I first heard the reincarnation theory a long time ago because I grew up in a very christian setting, where you have a soul, and your soul only belongs to you! This theory contrasts directly with how I was raise. The concept of people sharing the same soul seemed so odd to me, but after a while it really began to make sense to me. I look at it like this, people speak of meeting their soul mates, someone who makes them feel complete, who feel what they feel and are so in sync with them that they always know what the other is thinking. Maybe those soul "mates" are in fact two people with the same soul. That could explain why they feel like something is missing until they meet, because they are in fact two parts of the same greater soul. I could be way off base, but that's what I thought of when I read the whole Oversoul thing.

DebraJane, thanks for your post about the oversouls thing. I found this site looking for some answers to some things, and your over souls post connected several dots for me! I knew about dream sharing, and I knew about people being able to share souls, but I never thought to connect the two. Just wanted to confirm, your suggesting that someone else, that you have never met could in theory travel to your dreams if you share the same soul by just following the souls tentacles? and any chance you have any stories supporting it? Or is it just theory right now?

----------


## lucidsoma

Thanks for that! Ok now I get it. That is pretty interesting. I've also wondered if we're the same soul..but it seems so strange! I grew up without a religion and was always thinking of different possibilities but even with that background it is very hard for me to get my head around. 

DebraJane, thanks for introducing that concept here, definitely something for me to think about. 

Ok this might explain something else that's been happening to me. The past few years, when I meditate, I can't visualise the right side of my body. It's like it's greyish and see-through, whereas I can visualise the left side perfectly fine. Also about 10 years ago I asked some people in my dream where 'he' is, and they pointed to me, and it seemed like 1/2 of me was just me, 1/2 of him was just him, then the other halves of us was overlapped. 

this just keeps getting weirder and weirder.





> I'm not sure if I'm on the same page or not, but the oversoul sounds a lot like the theory that one soul can reincarnate in the same time period multiple times. Like, two (or more) people can actually share the same soul. The whole jelly fish analogy was great! It's pretty much saying that your soul is out there on whatever plane or in what ever dimensions souls are rooted in, but instead of it only having a direct thread (tentacle!) to you, it also has a thread or tentacle to someone else, or even multiple people. And the "oversoul" would be the body of the jelly fish, right? It was hard for me to understand when I first heard the reincarnation theory a long time ago because I grew up in a very christian setting, where you have a soul, and your soul only belongs to you! This theory contrasts directly with how I was raise. The concept of people sharing the same soul seemed so odd to me, but after a while it really began to make sense to me. I look at it like this, people speak of meeting their soul mates, someone who makes them feel complete, who feel what they feel and are so in sync with them that they always know what the other is thinking. Maybe those soul "mates" are in fact two people with the same soul. That could explain why they feel like something is missing until they meet, because they are in fact two parts of the same greater soul. I could be way off base, but that's what I thought of when I read the whole Oversoul thing.
> 
> DebraJane, thanks for your post about the oversouls thing. I found this site looking for some answers to some things, and your over souls post connected several dots for me! I knew about dream sharing, and I knew about people being able to share souls, but I never thought to connect the two. Just wanted to confirm, your suggesting that someone else, that you have never met could in theory travel to your dreams if you share the same soul by just following the souls tentacles? and any chance you have any stories supporting it? Or is it just theory right now?

----------


## Mydera

Just curious, if you try to share a dream with someone, but when you jump into their dream they don't look like, act like, or feel like themselves, does that mean the method you tried didn't work and you need to try something else, or just that the method didn't work THAT time and you could try it again and it might work? I guess what I'm trying to ask is, can every technique work for everyone with enough practice, or do we need to try different techniques until we find the one technique that works for us?

----------


## oxboyryan

Is it possible for me and my friend to meet up in a dream if she lives in America and I live in the UK even if we haven't met in real life?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> Is it possible for me and my friend to meet up in a dream if she lives in America and I live in the UK even if we haven't met in real life?



Of course.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> Just curious, if you try to share a dream with someone, but when you jump into their dream they don't look like, act like, or feel like themselves, does that mean the method you tried didn't work and you need to try something else, or just that the method didn't work THAT time and you could try it again and it might work? I guess what I'm trying to ask is, can every technique work for everyone with enough practice, or do we need to try different techniques until we find the one technique that works for us?



They don't always look,feel and act themselves, keep that in mind. And dreams do trick you, so keep aware of that too. Plus try and test this person before judging as well.

----------


## Hydedoll

Oh this is a really interesting thread! I've tried to arrange shared dreams with people before just for fun but it never worked for me. lol I did have one shared dream by accident, though, and it was a really random dream and a really random person I shared it with so yea...I had this dream I was at my parents' office and I saw my friend's brother there and we were talking and we saw a black cat outside the office walking on the sidewalk. I got worried about the cat so I ran outside to bring it into the office. I went back in the office and for some reason the guy (my friend's brother) and I got into an argument and he was yelling at me. I mentioned the dream to him later cuz I thought it was funny I dreamed of him and he was freaked out because he had a dream with a lot of the same stuff in it (the black cat, the office, etc.) but he was yelling at his MOM in the dream (I'm not that old :/...).  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

This is a really cool thread, so I am bumping it so people know about  it. Also this thread comes up as a top hit on Google.

----------


## Kuyarei

> *The Essence technique*
> 
> The main way to find real people when you are lucid involves changing dreams at will. Different people have different methods for this. Naiya uses a TARDIS, Raven Knight opens portals with music, and I voice my intent to change dreams.
> 
>  I once found a white Owl while Lucid. I had a feeling it had to do with someone i knew. I voiced my intent to follow it and It led me to one of the most vivid lucid dreams I have ever had.
> 
>  If both people are intending to dream together they might wind up in the same dream spontaneously!
> 
>  Once you are lucid: Use your feeling of the person. Everyone in dreaming has a unique energy signature you can recognise them by. It is a subtle feeling of simply knowing THAT person IS that PERSON, no matter how they may appear to you.
> ...



*Do the 2 people have to be sleeping at the same time?*

----------


## muskee

> *The Essence technique*
> 
> The main way to find real people when you are lucid involves changing dreams at will. Different people have different methods for this. Naiya uses a TARDIS, Raven Knight opens portals with music, and I voice my intent to change dreams.
> 
>  I once found a white Owl while Lucid. I had a feeling it had to do with someone i knew. I voiced my intent to follow it and It led me to one of the most vivid lucid dreams I have ever had.



After reading this, it makes me belief that you've read carlos castanedas works?
Carlos talks about these entities called explorers, that are found inside our dreams and offer us help to travel around worlds because they have mor esuperior energy than ours.
They can have any form/shape and some can be dangerous or not, I find it really awesome that you can follow your owl just like Carlos could follow his explorer.

----------


## Thadan

Hello, may i know which books are quite good to learn Lucid Dreaming?

----------


## cwcamp

I usually try to persuade other dream characters that they are dreaming. Showing them what you can do in the dream, telekinesis seems to be the trigger that works best for me. Most times I'm just showing off in my own private idaho but every once and a while, someone i know will email me and tell me they dreamed i was doing jedi shit.

----------


## cwcamp

look into Steven LaBerge or Robert Monroe, both are helpful.

----------


## Man of Shred

bumping this. Answering the last couple questions. I don't read much monroe stuff, or Laberge. I prefer to experience things from my own point of view. So far not many have been able to touch what Nomad, Raven, and myself have done.

----------

